# Bitcoin: ¡Entrad al bitcoin ya! ¡TONTO EL ÚLTIMO!



## Jdnec_wow (5 Oct 2015)

He sido uno de los foreros más criticos con el bitcoin desde hace tiempo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/485090-salganse-del-bitcoin-ya-tonto.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/505052-no-salgais-del-bitcoin-tonto.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...21-porra-de-bitcoin-a-300-hagan-apuestas.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ahora-se-habla-de-bitcoin-pasara-mismo.html

*Un resumen:
*
Avisé en la flecha roja:







Ahora os digo: *Comprad*.

No digo nada más, solo os digo que los que lo hagáis, me lo agradeceréis en el futuro, y los que no lo hagáis, oiréis de nuevo: "OS LO DIJE", como llevo haciendo hilo tras hilo (y no solo con el bitcoin, os avisé del forero janus que os dijo que comprara ANR, y ha bajado +95% desde que avisé, os avisé del oro en su pico y mirad ahora...).


Por cierto, dejo aquí el precio a 05/10/2015: 213€ en Kraken.


----------



## chusto (5 Oct 2015)

A 200 euracos cada uno?? Prefiero gastarmelos en el poker online.


----------



## DonManuel (5 Oct 2015)

Joder, joder, joder, coges tarjeta de credito?


----------



## Ruso (5 Oct 2015)

Ruso estuvo aquí para posterior owned.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (5 Oct 2015)

Y el motivo para esta recomendación? Digo yo que podrá compartir cómo ha llegado a esta conclusión de que es buen momento para comprar no?


----------



## Tin Rope (5 Oct 2015)

Parece ser que le han dado el visto bueno a winklevoss y su exchange. Lo que es equivalente a comprar bitcoins con respaldo oficial, Lo que repercutirá en mayor liquidez y es de esperar más demanda de btc. 

Bitcoin Exchange Gemini Approved for Launch in New York

El intercambio bitcoin muy esperado liderado por emprendedores e inversores Cameron y Tyler Winklevoss, ha recibido la aprobación del Departamento de Servicios Financieros del Estado de Nueva York para comenzar a cumplir clientes de Estados Unidos en 26 estados, así como Washington, DC.

Anunciada por primera vez*en*enero,*la startup con sede en Nueva York, fue anunciado como un "totalmente estadounidense regulada bitcoin de cambio" para los clientes individuales e institucionales, que sus fundadores sugirieron podría crecimiento para convertirse en el"NASDAQ*o Google de*bitcoin".

Géminis dijo que ahora se Onboarding clientes y abrirá oficialmente a negociación en Jueves, 8 de octubre a las 13:30 UTC.*Traslados y débitos en el intercambio serán libres, aunque un cargo de 25 puntos básicos, el valor de cada operación se aplicará a los compradores y vendedores.

El lanzamiento de cambio coincide con el aumento de la actividad en los EE.UU. bitcoin sector cambiario, siguiendo*Coinbase*'s entrada en el mercado en enero y*ITbit' s en mayo.*Los intercambios han recaudado $ 106.7m y $ 23.3m, respectivamente, pero a pesar de la ventaja inicial en el mercado, presidente Gemini Cameron Winklevoss dicho que cree que hay espacio para una oferta mejorada.

Winklevoss dijo CoinDesk:

"Hemos visto un gran interés de entrada ahora que la gente sabe que estamos una entidad, tenemos una larga cola de individual e institucional de gente esperando para inscribirse. Creo que la demanda está ahí."

En el lanzamiento, el intercambio contará con correo electrónico y soporte de voz, y la oferta del mercado y órdenes limitadas.*"Estamos comenzando con el objetivo de ser básico y comprensible", dijo.*No va a ofrecer descuentos a los nuevos usuarios de la plataforma, con Cameron Winklevoss lo que sugiere que la compañía estaba buscando una clientela más élite.

"Estamos tratando de construir un negocio y queremos que los clientes que son serios, no a las personas que están aquí para un descuento. Usted paga por lo que obtienes", dijo Winklevoss.

Los nuevos clientes de la bolsa tendrán que verificar las cuentas bancarias a través de Internet de verificación de estado de cuenta bancaria y responder a preguntas relacionadas con su historial de crédito.

Interfaz de usuario

Winklevoss subrayó que Géminis está tratando de convertirse en el cambio más intuitiva y fácil de usar para los clientes de EE.UU., una hazaña que se ha tratado de lograr a través de la visualización.

Los usuarios de Exchange, por ejemplo, serán capaces de observar cómo sus órdenes podrían afectar el mercado antes de la colocación de las operaciones, ya sea por el lado de vender buy-o.

￼

"Estamos corriendo una simulación de otros motores de cambio en su navegador. Si usted tiene este orden, se le mostrará el precio estimado. Incluso si usted va a comprar $ 50 de bitcoin, le mostrará algo interesante", continuó .

Más al frente y centro es el de intercambio de diseño limpio y esquema de color fresco, así como las visualizaciones alternativas para los compradores y vendedores, un pequeño matiz que Winklevoss sugirió que ayudaría mejor comerciantes evitar errores simples.

￼

"Productos financieros tienden a parecer poco firme y queríamos tratar de evitar que en total. Creo que puede tener un producto potente y tiene que ser muy limpio y sencillo", dijo.

Intercambio de activos digitales

Cuando se le preguntó acerca de la estrategia a largo plazo de la compañía, Winklevoss sugerido que el intercambio tiene la ambición de ir más allá de la venta de un solo activo, pero que este camino a seguir está claro.

"Estamos un intercambio de activos digitales, que pasaría a estar haciendo bitcoin en este momento, pero tenemos la capacidad de incorporar otros activos digitales" Winklevoss continuó, y añadió:

"Habrá activos digitales que hacen cosas que bitcoin está dispuesto o es incapaz de hacerlo. Es una posibilidad total de que vamos a hacer más activos en el futuro. Lo que estos activos son aún está por verse."

Winklevoss sugirió que, en un principio, esto incluiría la expansión más allá de la capacidad de manejar sólo los depósitos en dólares estadounidenses a otras monedas fiduciarias."Eso no es algo que sucede durante la noche, usted tiene que tomar enfoques en diferentes áreas para cumplir", agregó.

En cuanto al interés en el comercio bitcoin, Winklevoss citó la reciente crisis macroeconómica en Grecia como un ejemplo de por qué las monedas digitales siguen siendo una clase de activo prometedor pesar de la disminución en el precio del bitcoin.

"Bitcoin se ha estado comportando como un activo macroeconómica global", dijo.*"Las instituciones son sin duda un foco de nuestra base de clientes. Las personas que quieren negociar en torno a eventos globales se sentirán atraídos y el uso de Géminis."

Otros clientes iniciales para el intercambio, sugirió, serían los mineros y los comerciantes minoristas.


----------



## ProfePaco (5 Oct 2015)

mayor facilidad para comprarlos, para venderlos, mayor liquidez....

vale...

pero no significa que vaya a subir.

lo que te estamos pidiendo son razones para que suba.

Las acciones de VW también son fáciles de comprar y vender, pero no paran de bajar. Y todos sabemos porque.

Repito, ¿por qúe ha de subir BTC?

Gracias


----------



## Tin Rope (5 Oct 2015)

ProfePaco dijo:


> mayor facilidad para comprarlos, para venderlos, mayor liquidez....
> 
> vale...
> 
> ...



Nadie te ha dicho que tenga que subir por cojones. Y que nadie lo haga porque sería sencillamente un embuste. Subirá o bajará. Quien sabe. 
Edito:si que Lo han dicho, el autor del hilo. No a para que me doy por aludido. 

Lo que si que sabemos con certeza es que cuando tuvo su lanzamiento en 2009 la valoración del mercado era 0 y ahora 230 dolores. 
Si te vas al hilo oficial verás también que hay, supuestamente una presión vendedora ya que EEUU va a subastar los 44000 bitcoin que le quedaban en su haber. 

Si quieres seguridad, tirate por un buen barranco. 100% muerte. No te digo!!


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Oct 2015)

chusto dijo:


> A 200 euracos cada uno?? Prefiero gastarmelos en el poker online.



All in bitcoin = +EV

Hazme caso.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Oct 2015)

q cobra la Caixa por sacar bitcoins de sus cajeros?.


----------



## Doctorado (5 Oct 2015)

ni de coña


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (5 Oct 2015)

Nunca apuestes contra las matemáticas. Hace un par de meses en la revista de la ACM:

Programming the Quantum Future | August 2015 | Communications of the ACM

En unos años habrá lloros. Muchos lloros.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Oct 2015)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Nunca apuestes contra las matemáticas. Hace un par de meses en la revista de la ACM:
> 
> Programming the Quantum Future | August 2015 | Communications of the ACM



¿Qué te hace pensar que la tecnología de computación cuántica no va a estar al alcance de los bitcoineros para utilizarla en el aseguramiento de la cadena de bloques tal y como están haciendo ahora mismo con la computación tradicional? ¿Sabes que, si no has repetido direcciones de envío de bitcoins, éstos están protegidos frente a la computación cuántica de todas formas gracias al algoritmo SHA256 y al RIPEMD-160?

https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Myths#Quantum_computers_would_break_Bitcoin.27s_security

Bitcoin vs. The NSA’s Quantum Computer Â» Bitcoin Not Bombs

En caso de que la ciencia ficción se hiciese realidad y apareciese por arte de magia un ordenador cuántico lo suficientemente potente (cosa que llevan décadas sin poder lograr), peligrarían mucho más tus merkels en el banco que mis bitcoins.



Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> En unos años habrá lloros. Muchos lloros.



Uy, no hace falta que nos emplaces a un futuro para escuchar lloros. Yo los estoy leyendo ahora mismo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Oct 2015)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Y el motivo para esta recomendación? Digo yo que podrá compartir cómo ha llegado a esta conclusión de que es buen momento para comprar no?



Ten fe en mi, yo soy más real que Dios.


----------



## Herodotez (6 Oct 2015)

Voy a hacer unas tiradas de I Ching y ya vuelvo.


----------



## nos estafan (17 Oct 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Por cierto, dejo aquí el precio a 05/10/2015: 213€ en Kraken.



Rozando 270€.


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Oct 2015)

nos estafan dijo:


> Rozando 270€.



En donde miras ese precio?


----------



## InsiderFX (17 Oct 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> All in bitcoin = +EV
> 
> Hazme caso.



Coincido con la idea de trade.

Y paralelamente a esto, por que entiendo que ambas ideas están en cierto modo conectadas, quiero preguntarte como ves el EV de stackearme preflop con unos cortos en el Nasdaq + techs americanas tipo AMZN, NFLX, TSLA + Biotechs. 

Y lo más importante, ¿como ves el timing? Esta semana ha sido bastante brutal a pesar de toda la shitstorm que está habiendo...

Un saludo !


----------



## barborico (17 Oct 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> En donde miras ese precio?



en sus cojones. habrá querido decir 270$, 238€ al cambio


----------



## Jdnec_wow (17 Oct 2015)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Coincido con la idea de trade.
> 
> Y paralelamente a esto, por que entiendo que ambas ideas están en cierto modo conectadas, quiero preguntarte como ves el EV de stackearme preflop con unos cortos en el Nasdaq + techs americanas tipo AMZN, NFLX, *TSLA *+ Biotechs.
> 
> ...



Para mí el timing no es algo tan importante para mi ahora como lo fue antaño, si bien lo sigo teniendo en cuenta, solo lo hago después de haber considerado todas las demás variables, siendo las más importantes la proyección de futuro y las cuentas de la empresa. 
Es la ventaja de no tener que operar apalancado. 

Dentro de los valores del Nasdaq, solo tengo actualmente posiciones en FB y BABA, el último abierto tan solo hace una semana. 

No es un trade lo que estoy haciendo en el bitcoin, se trata de una inversión, el bitcoin es el mayor pump & dump de la historia, una de las mayores burbujas, o en el mejor de los casos, tan grande o incluso más que internet, en cualquier caso es win/win/win. 
Y aquí sí considero el timing importante, cuyo método que tengo está basado en las matemáticas y en la numerología y cuya conclusión podría resumirse en tres números: 3-6-9 y un número tan relacionado como importante para el bitcoin: 2016.


----------



## fichanegra (17 Oct 2015)

Que no os pase nada con este tipo de moneda. Las locuras del sol u otras emanaciones "interesadas " le pueden dejar a uno seco. Seco el bolso quiero decir.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Oct 2015)

fichanegra dijo:


> Que no os pase nada con este tipo de moneda. Las locuras del sol u otras emanaciones "interesadas " le pueden dejar a uno seco. Seco el bolso quiero decir.



Mis locuras me han dado +15% en dos semanas :rolleye:

El volumen que puede mover este foro no valdía ni para hacer pump & dump a una empresa de microcapitalización, así que mucho menos del bitcoin.
No es interés, es filantropía. :X

Bitcoin cerrará 2015 no inferior a los 400$ y en 2016 alcanzará mínimo los 2000$. 

Solo os digo que no tengo más dinero para invertir ya que estoy diversificado en otros sectores (inversión inmobiliaria sobretodo). 
Pero todo lo que voy a ir ganando, lo voy a ir metiendo en bitcoin.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Oct 2015)

me lo quitan de las manos...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Oct 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> me lo quitan de las manos...



Precisamente por eso está subiendo


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Oct 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/676546-no-ni-panchito-ni-chino-ni-moro-ni-negro-espanol-cojones-2.html

nunca esta de mas participar en tus hilos


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Oct 2015)

HisHoliness dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/676546-no-ni-panchito-ni-chino-ni-moro-ni-negro-espanol-cojones-2.html
> 
> nunca esta de mas participar en tus hilos



Uy como si ser negro me fuera a quitar la razón :rolleye:

Inteligente respuesta para desacreditarme :XX:


----------



## Copcrim (22 Oct 2015)

¿Dónde compran bitcoins? ¿Cuándo lo cambian viene hacienda a levantarles en peso?


----------



## Gji (22 Oct 2015)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace pensar que la tecnología de computación cuántica no va a estar al alcance de los bitcoineros para utilizarla en el aseguramiento de la cadena de bloques tal y como están haciendo ahora mismo con la computación tradicional? ¿Sabes que, si no has repetido direcciones de envío de bitcoins, éstos están protegidos frente a la computación cuántica de todas formas gracias al algoritmo SHA256 y al RIPEMD-160?
> 
> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Myths#Quantum_computers_would_break_Bitcoin.27s_security
> 
> ...



Todo esto es muy complicado.
No lo entiendo.
¿Me lo podrías explicar mejor?
Gracias.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Oct 2015)

Copcrim dijo:


> ¿Dónde compran bitcoins? ¿Cuándo lo cambian viene hacienda a levantarles en peso?



No cobran iva si compras bitcoins, lo acaba de aprobar el parlamento europeo hoy mismo. 

Yo los compro en Kraken.com, pero también tengo cuenta en okcoin, bitfinex, coinbase y bitstamp.


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Oct 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No cobran iva si compras bitcoins, lo acaba de aprobar el parlamento europeo hoy mismo.
> 
> Yo los compro en Kraken.com, pero también tengo cuenta en okcoin, bitfinex, coinbase y bitstamp.



Algún sitio de esos acepta PayPal o tarjeta?, yo es que me lío con todos los términos utilizados y siempre me lío.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2015 at 21:40 ----------

Luego a la hora de venderlos, como lo haría?...porque pagando servicios no lo veo.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2015 at 21:43 ----------

Hay algún fondo de inversión de bitcoin?, sería buena idea entrar por ahí si es que lo hay?


----------



## Copcrim (22 Oct 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No cobran iva si compras bitcoins, lo acaba de aprobar el parlamento europeo hoy mismo.
> 
> Yo los compro en Kraken.com, pero también tengo cuenta en okcoin, bitfinex, coinbase y bitstamp.



Para que yo lo entienda, si compro 2000 euros en bitcoins, sube su valor, los cambio a euros ¿y luego hacienda cuando vea el ingreso no pide explicaciones?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Oct 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Algún sitio de esos acepta PayPal o tarjeta?, yo es que me lío con todos los términos utilizados y siempre me lío.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-oct-2015 at 21:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Sí que los hay con paypal o con tarjeta, pero te va a salir muy caro, cobran entre el 6-10% entre el spread y las comisiones, casi nada...

Comprarlo en exchanges es la forma más económica de hacerlo. 0-1%

También hay ETFs que eso sí te podría interesar, pregunta a tu broker cuales tienen disponibles. 

Y se me olvidaba, otra opción es comprarlos en mano, por transferencia bancaria o ingreso bancario en Localbitcoins (es un exchange P2P), también es más caro que en un exchange o en un ETF, pero más barato que paypal o tarjeta. 2-5%.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2015 at 22:04 ----------




Copcrim dijo:


> Para que yo lo entienda, si compro 2000 euros en bitcoins, sube su valor, los cambio a euros ¿y luego hacienda cuando vea el ingreso no pide explicaciones?



Hay formas de hacerlo para que hacienda "no se entere"... :fiufiu:


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Oct 2015)

Copcrim dijo:


> Para que yo lo entienda, si compro 2000 euros en bitcoins, sube su valor, los cambio a euros ¿y luego hacienda cuando vea el ingreso no pide explicaciones?



Leí la noticia y entiendo que tiene el mismo tratamiento que las otras divisas. Hacienda te podrá pedir explicaciones pero no tendrás que pagar impuestos.

Que lo aclaren los expertos.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Oct 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Leí la noticia y entiendo que tiene el mismo tratamiento que las otras divisas. Hacienda te podrá pedir explicaciones pero no tendrás que pagar impuestos.
> 
> Que lo aclaren los expertos.



En las empresas se declaran los beneficios por cambio de divisa, y eso tributa al ser una ganancia patrimonial.

Sin embargo por la naturaleza del bitcoin... :rolleye:


----------



## Copcrim (23 Oct 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Sí que los hay con paypal o con tarjeta, pero te va a salir muy caro, cobran entre el 6-10% entre el spread y las comisiones, casi nada...
> 
> Comprarlo en exchanges es la forma más económica de hacerlo. 0-1%
> 
> ...



Estoy viendo la página de Kraken, un poco liosa para mi. ¿Hay que hacer un ingreso con la pasta poniendo la información que ellos te dan? ¿Cuándo los cambias por euros te los ingresan en la cuenta? ¿Cuánto cobran por comisiones? Preguntas, preguntas, preguntas...

¿Hay manera legal de no meterte en lios con HaciendA? Si compro en Kraken y la página cierra, ¿dónde tengo los bitcoins?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (23 Oct 2015)

Copcrim dijo:


> Estoy viendo la página de Kraken, un poco liosa para mi. ¿Hay que hacer un ingreso con la pasta poniendo la información que ellos te dan? ¿Cuándo los cambias por euros te los ingresan en la cuenta? ¿Cuánto cobran por comisiones? Preguntas, preguntas, preguntas...
> 
> ¿Hay manera legal de no meterte en lios con HaciendA? Si compro en Kraken y la página cierra, ¿dónde tengo los bitcoins?



Para ingresar dinero tienes que hacerlo mediante transferencia bancaria, pero antes tienes que verificar tu identidad:
https://www.kraken.com/u/verify
El tier 2 solo te permite hasta 2000$ diarios y 10000$ mensuales. Para hacerlo solo tienes que rellenar los datos y proporcionar una factura escaneada con tu nombre.
El tier 3 tienes límites de ingresos superiores, pero aparte de todo lo anterior, necesitas enviarles escaneado el DNI o el pasaporte. 

Para ingresar dinero:
https://www.kraken.com/u/funding/deposit?asset=ZEUR
Eliges transferencia SEPA y te salen los datos abajo.

Las comisiones las tienes aquí:
https://www.kraken.com/help/fees
Que en resumen son del 0 al 0.26% dependiendo del volumen con el que operes.

Sí que existe la posibilidad de que hackeen kraken o cualquier otro exchange, por eso como medida extra de seguridad sería recomendable mover tus bitcoins a una wallet (billetera) de blockchain, que es mucho más seguro. Sin embargo Kraken cuenta con una cold wallet (billetera física), donde guardan parte de los bitcoins, es decir si un hacker lograse robar a kraken, perderías parte de tus fondos, pero no todos. 

Hay formas de que hacienda no se entere, pero por motivos obvios no voy a contarlo aquí :rolleye:


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Oct 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Pillo sitio para potencial OWNED. Aunque en realidad espero y deseo que este me lo trague yo



Solo podrás decir OWNED en el 2017 :rolleye:

Aunque haces bien en pillar sitio en hilo mítico.


----------



## Madrillín (25 Oct 2015)

Si se pone en unos meses a 500$ no descarto comprar mis primeros bitcoins.
La estrategia de entrar tarde y salir pronto no es la mejor para ganar mucho dinero, pero evita perderlo.

Estoy casi seguro de que no se pondrá a 500$


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Oct 2015)

Empresito dijo:


> Si se pone en unos meses a 500$ no descarto comprar mis primeros bitcoins.
> La estrategia de entrar tarde y salir pronto no es la mejor para ganar mucho dinero, pero evita perderlo.
> 
> Estoy casi seguro de que no se pondrá a 500$



Todo lo que vaya a ir recibiendo de salario, rentas, plusvalías... lo voy a seguir metiendo en el bitcoin, esté a 500$ ó 2000$. 

Además no pienso hacer trades, saldré cuando llegué a 5000$, pero creo que podría llegar a 20.000$ o incluso más, aunque si llega a 5000$ yo ya me conformo :


----------



## Foreto (25 Oct 2015)

Desde que lo anunciaste no ha hecho mas que subir.

Como experimento compré 3 cuando estaban a 200€, pero vamos que no tengo ni idea, lo hice por si suena la flauta...

¿Por qué crees que va a llegar a 5.000$?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Oct 2015)

Foreto dijo:


> Desde que lo anunciaste no ha hecho mas que subir.
> 
> Como experimento compré 3 cuando estaban a 200€, pero vamos que no tengo ni idea, lo hice por si suena la flauta...
> 
> ¿Por qué crees que va a llegar a 5.000$?



Simplemente ten fe, al igual que cuando compraste a 200€.


----------



## Bocanegra (25 Oct 2015)

Es pronto para juzgar pero no ha parado de subir, dónde se situaría la próxima resistencia?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Oct 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Es pronto para juzgar pero no ha parado de subir, dónde se situaría la próxima resistencia?



Pregúntale a los chinos


----------



## satu (26 Oct 2015)

Y por que no dices donde y como comprar? se puede pagar con paypal? 

Explica un poco macho


----------



## dick jones (26 Oct 2015)

Herodotez dijo:


> Voy a hacer unas tiradas de I Ching y ya vuelvo.



Si te van los rollos orientales te recomiendo el Renmin Ribao.

Sale el hexagrama: "Era post Bitcoin"

Estabilidad, el hombre sabio invierte en crypto monedas“

Lo que no dice es en cual, jodios chinos.


----------



## qualicion (26 Oct 2015)

5000 euros me he gastado en bitcoins, veremos qué pasa.


----------



## Claudius (26 Oct 2015)

Pues yo la veo más en el lateral de 200-300, hasta que no halla algo relevante que hay posibilidades que ocurra, que rompa el lateral para arriba o para abajo.
Jdnec_wow, yo pienso que otras altcoin tienen más futuro que el Bitcoin por su diseño técnico, cualquiera que tenga PoS+PoS, lo único que la blockchain más antigua es la del btc.
Por ejemplo, yo por tener 1 btc, soy especulador si no lo uso como divisa y estoy esperando a que 'otros' lo usen. Mientras que con divisas PoS, por su tenencia te dan un % interés semanal, mensual o semestral, y puedo hacer lo mismo. Es lo que yo pienso..


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Oct 2015)

Claudius dijo:


> Pues yo la veo más en el lateral de 200-300, hasta que no halla algo relevante que hay posibilidades que ocurra, que rompa el lateral para arriba o para abajo.
> Jdnec_wow, yo pienso que otras altcoin tienen más futuro que el Bitcoin por su diseño técnico, cualquiera que tenga PoS+PoS, lo único que la blockchain más antigua es la del btc.
> Por ejemplo, yo por tener 1 btc, soy especulador si no lo uso como divisa y estoy esperando a que 'otros' lo usen. Mientras que con divisas PoS, por su tenencia te dan un % interés semanal, mensual o semestral, y puedo hacer lo mismo. Es lo que yo pienso..



Si un ferrari de ultima generación y un renault megane se enzarzaran en una carrera alrededor del mundo, partiendo el megane con un 90% de trayecto de ventaja. ¿tú quién crees que ganaría?. 

Pues con el bitcoin y las altcoins lo mismo, el camino que ha recorrido ya el bitcoin, no exento de baches y mejoras(hackeos a exchange, inversiones multimillonarias en aplicaciones construidas alrededor de su blockchain, ilegalizaciones y regularizaciones de distintos gobiernos, penetración en el mercado, etc...), les saca años de ventaja a cualquier altcoin aunque su diseño pueda ser mejor. 

Sobre el precio, lo relevante está ocurriendo, solo fíjate en el volumen global. 



chusto dijo:


> A 200 euracos cada uno?? Prefiero gastarmelos en el poker online.





qualicion dijo:


> 5000 euros me he gastado en bitcoins, veremos qué pasa.



Mis aliados no compran y mis enemigos sí... en fin ::


----------



## racional (27 Oct 2015)

Yo no veo ninguna razón para que BTC valga mas de $250, asi que ahora mismo esta sobrevalorado. Yo lo valoro en $113. Me plantearia comprar cuando haya bajado a $70-$90.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Oct 2015)

racional dijo:


> Yo no veo ninguna razón para que BTC valga mas de $250, asi que ahora mismo esta sobrevalorado. Yo lo valoro en $113. Me plantearia *comprar cuando haya bajado a $70-$90*.



Pues espera que inventen los viajes al pasado. :rolleye:


----------



## paketazo (27 Oct 2015)

racional dijo:


> Yo no veo ninguna razón para que BTC valga mas de $250, asi que ahora mismo esta sobrevalorado. Yo lo valoro en $113. Me plantearia comprar cuando haya bajado a $70-$90.



No es por entrar dónde no me llaman, pero el precio de BTC lo marca el mercado, a mi me puede parecer que vale 4$ y a otro que vale 1.000.000$.

No es como una acción que puedes basarte en sus fundamentales, BTC es de base, una divisa/medio de pago inflacionario hasta 21 millones de unidades aprox, a partir de ahí, es deflacionario o plano.

Piensa ahora si de 4000 millones de habitantes que hay en el planeta, todos y cada uno de ellos pretendiera poseer al menos 1BTC...ese es exactamente el precio, la demanda y la oferta.

¿Qué ahora empieza a estar de moda?

Si cierto, y quién diga como va a terminar es un simple adivino.

Fíjate en Ethereum por ejemplo, lleva un 100% en una semana y no se habla nada de ello, ¿por qué?, sencillo, todavía no está de moda entre la gente de a pie...cuando esté de moda, si es que sucede algún día, es posible que esté un 5000% de los precios actuales, o que haya desaparecido si no llega a ponerse de moda nunca.

Un saludo


----------



## racional (27 Oct 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> No es como una acción que puedes basarte en sus fundamentales, BTC es de base, una divisa/medio de pago inflacionario hasta 21 millones de unidades aprox, a partir de ahí, es deflacionario o plano.



Una divisa sera el dia que lo use todo el mundo como forma de pago, de momento es una especie de materia prima digital como el oro, como reserva de valor, pero a parte de eso no tiene mas utilidad ahora mismo. Ademas en el mundo ee la tecnologia todo cambia muy rapido y mañana pueden inventar algo mejor y el btc valer 0 de un dia para otro. Al menos el oro mantendra sus átomos de oro hasta el fin del universo, pero con el btc al ser un invento humano solo es cuestion de tiempo hasta que alguien invente algo mejor.


----------



## TheRedHawk (27 Oct 2015)

racional dijo:


> Una divisa sera el dia que lo use todo el mundo como forma de pago, de momento es una especie de materia prima digital como el oro, como reserva de valor, pero a parte de eso no tiene mas utilidad ahora mismo. Ademas en el mundo ee la tecnologia todo cambia muy rapido y mañana pueden inventar algo mejor y el btc valer 0 de un dia para otro. Al menos el oro mantendra sus átomos de oro hasta el fin del universo, pero con el btc al ser un invento humano solo es cuestion de tiempo hasta que alguien invente algo mejor.



Con todos mis respetos, estás ampliamente desinformado sobre BTC y todo lo que representa.


----------



## Claudius (27 Oct 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Si un ferrari de ultima generación y un renault megane se enzarzaran en una carrera alrededor del mundo, partiendo el megane con un 90% de trayecto de ventaja. ¿tú quién crees que ganaría?.
> 
> Pues con el bitcoin y las altcoins lo mismo, el camino que ha recorrido ya el bitcoin, no exento de baches y mejoras(hackeos a exchange, inversiones multimillonarias en aplicaciones construidas alrededor de su blockchain, ilegalizaciones y regularizaciones de distintos gobiernos, penetración en el mercado, etc...), les saca años de ventaja a cualquier altcoin aunque su diseño pueda ser mejor.
> 
> ...



Bueno, tu símil no lo veo equiparable el Megane, llevaría un 30% como mucho del trayecto si fuera el 90% estaríamos hablando de un uso mundial no en cantidad sino en extensión y cómo sabrás sólo África por extensión y población podrían cambiar el sistema de juego, cuando entren a Internet más del 80% de su población y eso ocurrirá en 10 años con los planes de facebook y google para darles conectividad. (es mi visión..)

Yo lo extrapolaría a la guerra de divisas $, €, Yuan, Rublo desde la 2ºGM el $ ha predominado, hasta la creación del € sino recuerdo mal.
Pues extrapolado a este mercado es igual, me reitero ha sido el primero en llegar pero no es el mejor, aunque sí el más conocido.

Mientras este está 'caro 300$' con comillas ehh para entrar otras altcoin están baratas, porque están como cuando empezó el btc.
De ahí la oportunidad para el término pelotazo especulativo, si existe liquidez. El LTC en verano ha tenido un buen ejemplo de ello con los chinos.
Ahora están con el btc protegiéndose de la devaluación, pero nadie te dice que salten a otra altcoin.
El btc, lo veo ahora como inversión y su subida si rompe 300 será lenta respecto a la bajada desde los 500-600 pero eh! es mi opinión financiera de no profesional, te hablo más desde el punto de vista técnico-financiera.


----------



## Poseidón (27 Oct 2015)

Plataforma de afetados en breves.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Oct 2015)

Poseidón dijo:


> Plataforma de afetados en breves.



Más bien:

Plataforma de adinerados en breves :


----------



## racional (28 Oct 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, estás ampliamente desinformado sobre BTC y todo lo que representa.



Lo que hago es dar una vision realista del BTC y no promesas ilusorias de un maravilloso futuro del BTC que dificilmente se va a producir.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (28 Oct 2015)

racional dijo:


> Lo que hago es dar una vision realista del BTC y no promesas ilusorias de un maravilloso futuro del BTC que dificilmente se va a producir.



Un tío cuya firma es:
"El unico futuro posible de la humanidad es la extincion, y no hay mas."

Es un pesimista redomao, no me extraña que nada tenga futuro para ti. ::


----------



## Jdnec_wow (28 Oct 2015)

*Me salgo pero volveré*

Dije que no iba a hacer trades pero acabo de salirme a 1960 Yuans chinos (281€ al cambio) en Okcoin. En el momento de salirme cotizaba a 271€ en kraken. 

Existe una oportunidad de arbitraje desde hace semanas entre los exchanges occidentales y chinos, al principio la diferencia era de 5€ (por cada bitcoin), pero ahora es de 10€, y ayer era de 12€, viendo que ha disminuido este spread (entre otros motivos), creo que una corrección podría estar acercándose. 

Volveré después de la corrección (o quizás tenga que comprar más caro). 
He sacado el dinero del exchange hacia mi cuenta bancaria, y luego lo volveré a meter en mi cuenta de Kraken, tardará 5-6 días, así que no compraré al menos hasta entonces.


----------



## Bocanegra (29 Oct 2015)

284€/bitcoin

---------- Post added 29-oct-2015 at 17:36 ----------

+46€ desde el aviso


----------



## Jdnec_wow (30 Oct 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Dije que no iba a hacer trades pero acabo de salirme a 1960 Yuans chinos (281€ al cambio) en Okcoin. En el momento de salirme cotizaba a 271€ en kraken.
> 
> Existe una oportunidad de arbitraje desde hace semanas entre los exchanges occidentales y chinos, al principio la diferencia era de 5€ (por cada bitcoin), pero ahora es de 10€, y ayer era de 12€, viendo que ha disminuido este spread (entre otros motivos), creo que una corrección podría estar acercándose.
> 
> ...



Me equivoqué al hacer este movimiento, pero por suerte acabé cancelando la retirada y corregir a tiempo, volví a enviar los bitcoins a Kraken, y volví a comprar xD, eso sí a 280€, pero mejor un error de 10€ que de 30€.


----------



## silverwindow (30 Oct 2015)

Muy bien visto, sigue hablando.


----------



## Juan Palomo (30 Oct 2015)

No tengo bitcoins, ni voy a comprar, pero lo sacan en portada en The Economits.


http://postimage.org/index.php?lang=spanish

http://www.economist.com/news/leade...uld-transform-how-economy-works-trust-machine


----------



## Foreto (30 Oct 2015)

Jdnec_wow, lo estás clavando.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (30 Oct 2015)

Bueno he vuelto a salirme, a 295€ en Kraken, 315€ en Okcoin al cambio. 
Esta mañana la diferencia de precio era de 30€, 10%... acojonante.
Ahora el spread está en 16€...
Bueno esperaré hasta mañana antes de sacar el dinero. De todas formas veo difícil que suba a 315€ hoy, y si estamos en la corrección, aún veo bajada.


----------



## Foreto (3 Nov 2015)

¿Saliste?, ¿Y ahora qué?, ¿vuelves a entrar o esperas a que corrija para volver a entrar?

De momento mejor imposible.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (3 Nov 2015)

Foreto dijo:


> ¿Saliste?, ¿Y ahora qué?, ¿vuelves a entrar o esperas a que corrija para volver a entrar?
> 
> De momento mejor imposible.



Perdonad por no actualizar el hilo, sí me salí a 315€ en Okcoin (295€ en kraken) la semana pasada, y por suerte para el lunes ya tenía de vuelta el dinero en kraken (en hong kong sí que son rápidos con las transferencias...).
Volví a reentrar y esta vez apalancado:






No os recomiendo seguir mis trades a no ser que tengáis cuenta en Okcoin (cn) y kraken (además de cuenta bancaria en Hong Kong) para aprovechar oportunidades de arbitraje de 10% de diferencia de precios.

Buy & hold.


----------



## laduda (3 Nov 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Un tío cuya firma es:
> "El unico futuro posible de la humanidad es la extincion, y no hay mas."
> 
> Es un pesimista redomao, no me extraña que nada tenga futuro para ti. ::



hombre, yo lo veo 100% lógico, en el futuro lejano el sol se zampará todo y el universo o se apagará o implosionará. 

En otro orden de cosas, qué monedas electrónicas pensáis que pueden tener interés en el futuro además de bitcoin?

Enviado desde mi Be Touch 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jdnec_wow (3 Nov 2015)

+67% desde la apertura del hilo.

Y ni un mísero thanks!!


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Nov 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> +67% desde la apertura del hilo.
> 
> Y ni un mísero thanks!!



Ya tienes un thanks.

Va como un cohete...


----------



## Foreto (3 Nov 2015)

Tienes toda la razón. Muchas gracias por el consejo.

Yo no me salí, no sabía que hacer y no hice nada (sigo sin saber qué hacer), pero de momento gano dinero gracias a ti (y a mpbk).


----------



## Jdnec_wow (3 Nov 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Ya tienes un thanks.
> 
> Va como un cohete...





Foreto dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón. Muchas gracias por el consejo.
> 
> Yo no me salí, no sabía que hacer y no hice nada (sigo sin saber qué hacer), pero de momento gano dinero gracias a ti (y a mpbk).



Sólo quería ver cuánta gente ha comprado por el hilo. 

Foreto, si no vas apalancado no te compliques, buy & hold. 

Yo seguiré intentando predecir cuando se hará la corrección, sobretodo ahora que voy apalancado.


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Nov 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Sólo quería ver cuánta gente ha comprado por el hilo.
> 
> Foreto, si no vas apalancado no te compliques, buy & hold.
> 
> Yo seguiré intentando predecir cuando se hará la corrección, sobretodo ahora que voy apalancado.



Jajaja...yo empecé a comprar en verano y voy a poquitos desde aquella, al principio fue para hacer un pequeño pago y ahora con más vistas a b&h. El hilo es interesante mientras se acierte la dirección del bitcoin, por ahora has clavado el momento del despegue, si aciertas la posible corrección ya sería el no va más!!!...el bitcoin, por lo que he podido sacar en claro, no se comporta como las divisas FIAT, ni como las materias primas, ni como las acciones...es mucho más impredecible...y quien sabe...quizá en un año se cambie por 20k€ o por 20€.

Suerte con la palanca y cuidado que no te venza.


----------



## Lord Vader (3 Nov 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> +67% desde la apertura del hilo.
> 
> Y ni un mísero thanks!!




Yo también he comprado por el hilo, a Cesar lo que es de Cesar. 







Sube mucho mas rápido que tus previsiones, ¿crees que explotará pronto o seguirá subiendo?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (3 Nov 2015)

lord vader dijo:


> Yo también he comprado por el hilo, a Cesar lo que es de Cesar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que más temprano que tarde algunos recogerán beneficios y habrá una corrección importante, y después de eso seguirá subiendo. 
Yo voy a desapalancarme en breves, y el resto veré que haré dependiendo de como evolucionen las señales.


----------



## Lord Vader (3 Nov 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Creo que más temprano que tarde algunos recogerán beneficios y habrá una corrección importante, y después de eso seguirá subiendo.
> Yo voy a desapalancarme en breves, y el resto veré que haré dependiendo de como evolucionen las señales.




Pues lo que hagas cuentalo aquí


----------



## Jdnec_wow (4 Nov 2015)

lord vader dijo:


> Pues lo que hagas cuentalo aquí



Estoy ya desapalancado a 395€, con el resto me voy a pasar al buy & hold, este año ya es mi 2º mejor desde que opero y eso después de llegar a estar casi 60.000€ abajo (Este año estoy 50.000 abajo) y todo gracias a mi nuevo método de inversión, espero que siga funcionando el año que viene.


----------



## Edu.R (4 Nov 2015)

El tio lo clavó. El valor más bajo en 2 años y tiene pinta de que va a seguir subiendo. Está cerca de superar el valor top del año pasado y ya veremos si se va a los valores del burbujote de 2013.

Desde luego si le hicistéis caso, aunque fuera en una cantidad pequeña habréis hecho un gran negocio. En apenas un mes habréis duplicado la inversión.


----------



## laduda (4 Nov 2015)

Un puto amo! Me postro a sus pies. Vaparribaquenovea

Enviado desde mi Be Touch 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tuttle (5 Nov 2015)

La clavaste. :Aplauso:

Por cierto ¿por que mundos de Dios andas que viste la jugada? ¿Quien está entrando?


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Nov 2015)

laduda dijo:


> Un puto amo! Me postro a sus pies. Vaparribaquenovea
> 
> Enviado desde mi Be Touch 2 mediante Tapatalk




Pues espérate, que hasta ahora lo ha clavao, pero aún queda lo mejor:


*Jdnec_wow:*

_Bitcoin cerrará 2015 no inferior a los 400$ y *en 2016 alcanzará mínimo los 2000$.*
_
_Además no pienso hacer trades, saldré cuando llegué a 5000$, pero creo que *podría llegar a 20.000$* o incluso más, aunque si llega a 5000$ yo ya me conformo _

Como acierte también en esto tendremos que buscarle para besarle los pies. Será una leyenda, como el Japo del anuncio de los plátanos, que va por ahí repartiendo felicidad...:XX::XX:

[YOUTUBE]dpqxSBclqWs[/YOUTUBE][/QUOTE]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpqxSBclqWs


----------



## Lord Vader (9 Nov 2015)

Jdnec_wow, la futura plataforma de adinerados te invoca, manifiestate...


¿Ha acabado la corrección ya?
¿Has pasado ya al buy & hold?
Cuentanos algo, hombre


----------



## Jdnec_wow (9 Nov 2015)

lord vader dijo:


> Jdnec_wow, la futura plataforma de adinerados te invoca, manifiestate...
> 
> 
> ¿Ha acabado la corrección ya?
> ...



Sí, llevo con buy & hold desde que me desapalanqué a los 395€, me he comido la corrección también pero no le doy mayor importancia porque como dije, el próximo año 2000$ mínimo. 
En cuanto vea un poco más clara la tendencia, voy a seguir añadiendo posiciones.


----------



## Cryptos (9 Nov 2015)

Un año de acumulación de libro en el rango de 200-300 con volumen marcando máximos históricos. Desde luego el mercado ha permitido subirse a todo aquel que ha querido antes de despegar, ahora los rezagados que aprieten sus carteras si quieren subirse al tren.


----------



## DEREC (9 Nov 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Estoy ya desapalancado a 395€, con el resto me voy a pasar al buy & hold, este año ya es mi 2º mejor desde que opero y eso después de llegar a estar casi 60.000€ abajo (Este año estoy 50.000 abajo) y todo gracias a *mi nuevo método de inversión*, espero que siga funcionando el año que viene.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Nov 2015)

lo veo y lo subo a 1.000.000 $/ Bitcoin...:rolleye:


----------



## Jeenyus (10 Nov 2015)

pues yo lo veo en 250 en 1 mes.


----------



## ArgusTeodosio (10 Nov 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> He sido uno de los foreros más criticos con el bitcoin desde hace tiempo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/485090-salganse-del-bitcoin-ya-tonto.html
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/505052-no-salgais-del-bitcoin-tonto.html
> ...



Demasiado dinero para una cosa que todavía sigue siendo un experimento...

---------- Post added 10-nov-2015 at 20:24 ----------




Copcrim dijo:


> ¿Dónde compran bitcoins? ¿Cuándo lo cambian viene hacienda a levantarles en peso?



Esa es otra de las gracias de Bitcoin, una gran parte de los Exchangers para comprar y venderlos están manos de gente de muy poco fiar... paises del este de Europa y paraisos fiscales, gran garantía ellos. Por no decir que alguno quiebra y "desaparece" la pasta (MtGox).

Yo para invertir dinero en un experimento prefiero comprar oro, la verdad.

---------- Post added 10-nov-2015 at 20:28 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Más bien:
> 
> Plataforma de adinerados en breves :



Aqui tienes la de afectados por el cierre de MtGox, que en su dia era la más potente y "segura".

Plataforma de afectados por el cierre de MtGox


----------



## Jdnec_wow (11 Nov 2015)

ArgusTeodosio dijo:


> Demasiado dinero para una cosa que todavía sigue siendo un experimento...
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-nov-2015 at 20:24 ----------
> 
> ...



Precisamente por ser un experimento, es cuando hay que poner el dinero, si esperas a que el experimento definitivamente triunfe, ya valdrá 10.000$.

Si te leyeras esos hilos que puse, sabrías que conozco el caso de MTGOX, y los riesgos de los exchange. :rolleye:

Los exchange hoy en día están financiados por firmas de capital de riesgo donde el modelo de negocio está más que estudiado y los controles y la seguridad es mucho más elevada. En algunos exchanges puedes meter incluso los bitcoins en una cold wallet, y otros por defecto tienen parte de todos los bitcoins en cold wallets. Sin embargo, lo más seguro es transferir todos los bitcoins a blockchain si te preocupa la seguridad y no vas a estar comprando y vendiendo constantemente. 

En fin, pese a la caída de anoche, sigo manteniendo lo que dije, mínimo 400$ este año y 2000$ el próximo.


----------



## Emeregildo (11 Nov 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Precisamente por ser un experimento, es cuando hay que poner el dinero, si esperas a que el experimento definitivamente triunfe, ya valdrá 10.000$.
> 
> Si te leyeras esos hilos que puse, sabrías que conozco el caso de MTGOX, y los riesgos de los exchange. :rolleye:
> 
> ...



En que argumentos te basas para mantener esa afirmación? No me vale que hayas acertado esta última vez.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (11 Nov 2015)

Emeregildo dijo:


> En que argumentos te basas para mantener esa afirmación? No me vale que hayas acertado esta última vez.



Acerté en la caída en su pico, luego me reafirmé en repetidas ocasiones que seguiría cayendo, luego dije que subiría cuando cotizaba a 213€.

Como dije, no es interés, es filantropía, creer en mi o no, eso es cosa tuya, pero lo que no voy a revelar, es mi método de inversión.


----------



## Emeregildo (11 Nov 2015)

Jdnec_wow

Bueno. pues entonces como lo ves para los proximos dias/semanas...

En estos momentos ronda los 290 EUR en kraken


----------



## Jeenyus (11 Nov 2015)

Empapelada de libro.


----------



## Sakito (20 Nov 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Acerté en la caída en su pico, luego me reafirmé en repetidas ocasiones que seguiría cayendo, luego dije que subiría cuando cotizaba a 213€.
> 
> Como dije, no es interés, es filantropía, creer en mi o no, eso es cosa tuya, pero lo que no voy a revelar, es mi método de inversión.



Sigues manteniendo lo dicho después de la noticia de un posible bloqueo de bitcoin en la Unión Europea? Ha vuelto a dar un buen bajón y estaba pensando en comprarme alguno.:baba:


----------



## Kemal Platatürk (20 Nov 2015)

Sakito dijo:


> Sigues manteniendo lo dicho después de la noticia de un posible bloqueo de bitcoin en la Unión Europea? Ha vuelto a dar un buen bajón y estaba pensando en comprarme alguno.:baba:



hola como se hace para bloquear bitcoin en la union europea quien lo esta pasando por un proxy tor gracias


----------



## ProfePaco (20 Nov 2015)

Kemal Platatürk dijo:


> hola como se hace para bloquear bitcoin en la union europea quien lo esta pasando por un proxy tor gracias



creo que el bloqueo puedo ir por otro sitio.

Por ejemplo, prohibir a las tiendas aceptarlo.

Eso seria muy fácil de controlar y muy malo para BTC


----------



## Sakito (21 Nov 2015)

Kemal Platatürk dijo:


> hola como se hace para bloquear bitcoin en la union europea quien lo esta pasando por un proxy tor gracias



Como dice Profepaco no sería el no poder acceder vía web sino el no poder comerciar con ellos. De todas formas sigo leyendo noticias y creo que controlarán más su uso (no sé cómo) pero que no le harán un bloqueo. De momento ya me he hecho una transfer a Kraken a ver si llego a tiempo de comprarlos a 300€. Por cierto también he leído que en EEUU ya se está implementando la primera tarjeta de débito bitcoin¡¡ no pinta mal :baba:


----------



## Lord Vader (21 Nov 2015)

CriptoNoticias | Unión Europea adelanta ofensiva contra criptomonedas a pesar de su baja propensión a financiamientos terroristas

Está claro que lo de Bitcoin para financiar el terrorismo es una milonga. Si pensaran que Bitcoin no tendrá ninguna importancia en el futuro, no tendrían esa necesidad de vigilarlo con lupa.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Nov 2015)

Los euros los obligan a aceptarlos. Al revés no está claro que funcione, y que obliguen a no aceptar y la gente trague. 

Se trata de una situación inédita, y no está claro que funcionen las prohibiciones. Corren el peligro de que los BTCs y el dinero FIAT se separen completamente y circulen separados, y entonces el control será cero.


----------



## DONK (21 Nov 2015)

Yo creo que da igual que no hagan nada especial para deternerlos,con solo decir que el bitcoin queda prohibido le darian jaque mate sin hacer nad mas,nadie quiere meter pasta en una moneda ilegal.


----------



## Lord Vader (21 Nov 2015)

El Cuidador dijo:


> Yo creo que da igual que no hagan nada especial para deternerlos,con solo decir que el bitcoin queda prohibido le darian jaque mate sin hacer nad mas,nadie quiere meter pasta en una moneda ilegal.





*El Bitcoin ya es ilegal o está muy restringido* en algunos países y como vemos, *sigue funcionando.*

Por ejemplo, Las prohibiciones de solo estos tres, ya *afectan a miles de millones de personas.*

*China*
_Aunque China es el país con mayor número de transacciones de Bitcoin, la restricción de usar bitcoin está dirigida a los bancos y sus empleados. Sin embargo, cambiar o minar bitcoin no es ilegal para usuarios comunes._

*Rusia*
_En la práctica, Bitcoin está prohibido_

*India*
_Política bancaria no permite que exchanges intercambien bitcoin por rupias_


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Nov 2015)

Yo he aprovechado esta consolidación para aumentar mis posiciones en el bitcoin, sobre el tema de los controles no me preocuparía ni lo más mínimo, en peores plazas hemos toreado, además hablamos de Europa, cuando la mayor parte del volumen del bitcoin lo mueven los chinos. 

Ponerle controles al bitcoin es como ponerle puertas al campo.


----------



## Emeregildo (9 Dic 2015)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Precisamente por ser un experimento, es cuando hay que poner el dinero, si esperas a que el experimento definitivamente triunfe, ya valdrá 10.000$.
> 
> Si te leyeras esos hilos que puse, sabrías que conozco el caso de MTGOX, y los riesgos de los exchange. :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Hoy dia 9/12/2015 el BTCUSD ha alcanzado los 420 $ por Bitcoin.

El primer pronóstico cumplido. Te doy mis 10 :Aplauso:


----------



## Foreto (9 Dic 2015)

Jdnec_wow, gracias a ti tengo mis bitcoin, la primera parte de tu pronostico ha sido un pleno total.

Esperemos que la segunda parte también se cumpla.....sigue informándonos por favor.


----------



## racional (11 Dic 2015)




----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Dic 2015)

racional dijo:


>



Mucho mejor la gráfica de la cotización de las pesetas republicanas a partir de noviembre de 1936, dónde va a parar... :rolleye: :fiufiu:

¿Buscamos las gráficas del bolivar de estos últimos años o la del pengö húngaro durante 1945-1946, que al final se terminó sustituyendo por el florín a razón de 1 florín por cada 400.000 cuatrillones (4×10^29) :8: de pengös? ¿Te imaginas un billetito con 10^29 ceros? ¿Alguien ha llegado a ver escrito algun número con 10^29 cifras? :XX:

Bueno, parece que no es para tanto. La wikipedia dice que el billete de pengö con denominación más alta era de "sólo" cien trillones (10^20) :XX:


----------



## Victor Illarra (12 Dic 2015)

Para uno que llega desde la primera página con el BTC a 200€ y se planta en la última con el BTC a los 389€ que vale ahora...:O la verdad que no se que ha pasado por medio en dos meses pero parece que le atinó, de haber invertido 1000€ ahora casi tendríamos 2000€ o estoy más perdido que una perdíz en un festival de cazadores?

Saludos!


----------



## racional (13 Dic 2015)

Victor Illarra dijo:


> la verdad que no se que ha pasado por medio en dos meses pero parece que le atinó, de haber invertido 1000€ ahora casi tendríamos 2000€



Es otra burbuja, podria volver a bajar fuertemente o estabilizarse, nunca se sabe.


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Dic 2015)

racional dijo:


> Es otra burbuja, podria volver a bajar fuertemente o estabilizarse, nunca *se sabe*.



Las burbujas, una vez detectadas, *se sabe* lo que sucederá.

Pero, es el bitcoin una burbuja? ienso:


----------



## Lord Vader (1 Ene 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Mis locuras me han dado +15% en dos semanas :rolleye:
> 
> El volumen que puede mover este foro no valdía ni para hacer pump & dump a una empresa de microcapitalización, así que mucho menos del bitcoin.
> No es interés, es filantropía. :X
> ...








Me levanto el 1 de Enero y veo que el Bitcoin está a 430$ en BitStamp...

*Primera predicción cumplida*.:Aplauso:

Feliz año nuevo a todos!, si se cumple la segunda, lo será


----------



## Sakito (15 Ene 2016)

Menudo bajonazo ha pegado esto después del post escrito por Mike Hearn Bitcoin is dead, says prominent developer Mike Hearn | Fusion
Qué opináis¿buen momento para coger posiciones?


----------



## tolomeo (5 Feb 2016)

Quiero comprar bitcoin en metálico, en concreto 3000 €, si hay alguien interesado me escriba por privado


----------



## dick jones (5 Feb 2016)

No hagais el gilipollas, no solo no va a llegar a los 2000 dolares si no que le toca batacazo.

No digais que no se os aviso.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Mar 2016)

He vuelto a añadir posiciones.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (23 Abr 2016)

*usos del bitcoin*

A estas alturas hasta mis abuelos tienen bitcoins, primero fue mi madre y mi hermana, luego mi madre convenció a mis tíos, y luego a mis abuelos. Mis primos también tienen. 

Les dije que esto podía valer 10.000$ ó 0$, y todos metieron dinero que podían permitirse perder, pero eso sí, entraron todos por codicia al principio. )

Ahora también lo usan para realizar compras, enviar remesas también.

La gente se extraña cuando ven a mis abuelos en sus 70s entrar al bar y pagar con bitcoins, diciéndoles lo modernos que son a su edad 
Mis tíos lo usan para enviar dinero a mis primos que están estudiando en el extranjero. Y yo personalmente he hecho más pagos por bitcoins que por efectivo en lo que va de año.

Si esto no es el futuro, no sé el qué va a serlo.


----------



## bourbon (24 Abr 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> A estas alturas hasta mis abuelos tienen bitcoins, primero fue mi madre y mi hermana, luego mi madre convenció a mis tíos, y luego a mis abuelos. Mis primos también tienen.
> 
> Les dije que esto podía valer 10.000$ ó 0$, y todos metieron dinero que podían permitirse perder, pero eso sí, entraron todos por codicia al principio. )
> 
> ...




gracias  ) 

gran hilo shur, estas coronado!!!
y ahora, a punto de rascar máximos de los últimos años, qué?
ilústranos




:
trabajas con dos medias simples de 36 y 69?
?
?
?


----------



## BlueArrow (24 Abr 2016)

El que lo conozca y no haya entrado ya es que se merece no salir de pobre.


----------



## caramon1980 (25 Abr 2016)

Que recomendais a los recien iniciados aparte de leer y leer... jejeje
Saludos.


----------



## AlfRom (25 Abr 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> A estas alturas hasta mis abuelos tienen bitcoins



El limpiabotas de Rockefeller ya ha comprado 

Hora de vender.



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> La gente se extraña cuando ven a mis abuelos *en sus 70s* entrar al bar y ...



Ningún hispanohablante dice "_en sus setentas_", esto es googleano del inglés "_in their 70s_" (con mas de 70 años). 

Mentecato pillado con los calzoncillos bajáos. ::


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 Abr 2016)

caramon1980 dijo:


> Que recomendais a los recien iniciados aparte de leer y leer... jejeje
> Saludos.



Pues yo lo que te recomiendo es entrar ya si aún no lo has hecho. 

Y si ya lo has hecho, meter más. )

---------- Post added 25-abr-2016 at 19:31 ----------




bourbon dijo:


> gracias  )
> 
> gran hilo shur, estas coronado!!!
> y ahora, a punto de rascar máximos de los últimos años, qué?
> ...



Las medias simples es uno de mis indicadores, pero no son esas. ^^

Lo del 3-6-9 es un indicador secreto para el timing , con un 80% de fiabilidad y aciertos según un backtest que hice, fuera del backtest la fiabilidad es del 90% hasta ahora. 

Os digo una cosa:


○
.
.
┗(°0°)┛ 


To the moon!!!


----------



## bourbon (25 Abr 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pues yo lo que te recomiendo es entrar ya si aún no lo has hecho.
> 
> Y si ya lo has hecho, meter más. )







----

gracias 

gran hilo shur, estas coronado!!!
y ahora, a punto de rascar máximos de los últimos años, qué?
se puede entrar? esperamos limpieza?? ilústranos





trabajas con dos medias simples de 36 y 69?
?
?
?



------------


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Abr 2016)

Jojojo... hilo plagadito de peña intentando endosar sus bitcoins... ::


----------



## Davi7 (26 Abr 2016)

Opinión de app mycelium para android?
Algún tutorial para torpes? Llevo varios días queriendo entrar y no hay forma...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (26 Abr 2016)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Jojojo... hilo plagadito de peña intentando endosar sus bitcoins... ::



Aquí lo único que hemos endorsao son subidas casi el 100% desde que abrí el hilo y más que se avecinan.


----------



## Davi7 (26 Abr 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Aquí lo único que hemos endorsao son subidas casi el 100% desde que abrí el hilo y más que se avecinan.



Mucho presumir poco ayudar tronk!


----------



## Jdnec_wow (26 Abr 2016)

Davi7 dijo:


> Mucho presumir poco ayudar tronk!



Es que no conozco esa app, yo los compro en kraken, okcoin, bitstamp, coinbase y bitfinex.

En este hilo por las primeras páginas expliqué como se compran en kraken.


----------



## qe12 (26 Abr 2016)

He leído el hilo y algo me dice que alguien va a acabar llorando (amargamente).


----------



## Arctic (27 Abr 2016)

qe12 dijo:


> He leído el hilo y algo me dice que alguien va a acabar llorando (amargamente).



Aciertas 100% seguro. Ahora vente a jugar con los mayores y dinos si va a llorar el que compra o el que desprecia el Bitcoin.

Saludos.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (1 May 2016)

Cuánta pasta meteríais hoy por hoy?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 May 2016)

no rompen el 500...


----------



## AlfRom (1 May 2016)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> Cuánta pasta meteríais hoy por hoy?



La que estés dispuesto a perder.


----------



## AtomAnt (2 May 2016)

AlfRom dijo:


> Ningún hispanohablante dice "_en sus setentas_", esto es googleano del inglés "_in their 70s_" (con mas de 70 años).
> 
> Mentecato pillado con los calzoncillos bajáos. ::



Te fijas en eso y no en lo de que su abuelo paga el tinto del bar con bitcoins... ::


----------



## Acredito (2 May 2016)

¿Qué ejército apoya al Bitcoin?


----------



## AlfRom (2 May 2016)

Acredito dijo:


> ¿Qué ejército apoya al Bitcoin?



Este:


----------



## Davi7 (10 May 2016)

Hola os cuento mi experiencia en bitcoin
mi primera aproximacion con bitcoin ha sido con bitcoin direct, todo en español pero una diferencia muy clara a su favor casi diez euros mas de cotizacion para la compra.:8:
Tras leer y muchos dolores de cabezas, me he registrado en kraken pero al hacer el pago me dice que la cuenta no es valida.:´(
DE31 7002 2200 0071 7885 12


Alguien puede echarme un cable?


----------



## endemoniado (10 May 2016)

Davi7 dijo:


> Hola os cuento mi experiencia en bitcoin
> mi primera aproximacion con bitcoin ha sido con bitcoin direct, todo en español pero una diferencia muy clara a su favor casi diez euros mas de cotizacion para la compra.:8:
> Tras leer y muchos dolores de cabezas, me he registrado en kraken pero al hacer el pago me dice que la cuenta no es valida.:´(
> DE31 7002 2200 0071 7885 12
> ...



Indica también el BIC: FDDODEMMXXX

El IBAN es correcto, dependiendo de la banca online tal vez tengas que eliminar los espacios en blanco, igual te da error por eso.

Por último recuerda introducir la referencia de tu cuenta kraken en el concepto de la transferencia, es algo así: XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX kraken.com


----------



## RAMTERO (10 May 2016)

En kraken están vigilando mucho las cuentas de Alemania como es tu caso. De hecho tienes que ser TIER3 para que puedas trasferir desde ahí. La razón "oficial" es que se están produciendo muchos casos de suplantación de identidad en cuentas germanas... En fin un lío. Me ha pasado. Al final desistí.

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-may-2016 at 22:18 ----------

Ah perdón, te refieres a la cuenta de ingreso de kraken... Lo que acabo de postear es si la trasferencia es desde cuenta alemana o austriaca.

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bric (11 May 2016)

RAMTERO dijo:


> En kraken están vigilando mucho las cuentas de Alemania como es tu caso. De hecho tienes que ser TIER3 para que puedas trasferir desde ahí. La razón "oficial" es que se están produciendo muchos casos de suplantación de identidad en cuentas germanas... En fin un lío. Me ha pasado. Al final desistí.
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Muy raro eso de que tengan problemas con las cuentas alemanas, ¿no? Especialmente teniendo en cuenta que la cuenta bancaria la tienen en Fidor Bank y la relación de este con bitcoin.de ienso:


----------



## RAMTERO (11 May 2016)

Según ellos se trata de un "grupo de bancos" en Alemania, pero no, no dicen cuales 

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bric (11 May 2016)

RAMTERO dijo:


> Según ellos se trata de un "grupo de bancos" en Alemania, pero no, no dicen cuales
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, mientras sea eso, y no haya problemas con los *reintegros*...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (12 May 2016)

He liquidado el 75% de las posiciones temporalmente con vistas a entrar tras el ajuste o en caso de no ocurrir, comprando más caro (sobre los 410€).


----------



## zyro (12 May 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> He liquidado el 75% de las posiciones temporalmente con vistas a entrar tras el ajuste o en caso de no ocurrir, comprando más caro (sobre los 410€).



Ufff, esa operación tiene un riesgo tremendo, sobre todo si, como dices, acaba el año en 2000$

Lo de montarse en marcha está muy bien pero teniendo en cuenta que el stop lo tienes más lejos.

Lo lógico es estando dentro, mantener la posición con un stop por si cae.

si estás fuera, si es lógico esperar a la rotura, para entrar largos.

A no ser que veas muy clara la corrección, pero en ese caso de que corrección estamos hablando? 380€, 330€, 275€...

¿ha cambiado tu pronóstico de 2000 en 2016?


----------



## itaka (13 May 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> He liquidado el 75% de las posiciones temporalmente con vistas a entrar tras el ajuste o en caso de no ocurrir, comprando más caro (sobre los 410€).



pues esta bien que digas tus movimientos, así si peta nadie después puede culpar y llorar.


----------



## kirk (14 May 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> He liquidado el 75% de las posiciones temporalmente con vistas a entrar tras el ajuste o en caso de no ocurrir, comprando más caro (sobre los 410€).



He estado leyendo el hilo y hace un tiempo decías lo contrario



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Además no pienso hacer trades, saldré cuando llegué a 5000$, pero creo que podría llegar a 20.000$ o incluso más, aunque si llega a 5000$ yo ya me conformo :


----------



## itaka (14 May 2016)

kirk dijo:


> He estado leyendo el hilo y hace un tiempo decías lo contrario



pues si es cierto que se contradice, bueno al menos se baja del barco y lo hace publico. a ver si que pasa con los btc, de todas maneras ya sabemos que con btc es el dinero que se esta dispuesta a perder.


----------



## qe12 (14 May 2016)

Consideré entrar en el bitcoin hasta que vi que lo recomendabais aquí.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 May 2016)

kirk dijo:


> He estado leyendo el hilo y hace un tiempo decías lo contrario



Rectificar es de sabios. o

La razón es porque cuando hice la predicción no incluí algunas variables en la ecuación, por ejemplo, Ethereum. 

Hay un claro flujo de dinero del Bitcoin a Ethereum, y en tres días Coinbase también empezará a ofrecer Ethereum, y eso afecta obviamente a la cotización del Bitcoin. Luego hay rumores de que Okcoin podría ofrecerlo también en un futuro temprano. 

Luego por fundamentales, las cosas están yendo más lento de lo que esperaba, aumento del tamaño del bloque, Segwit, Lightning Network, Rootstock... van a paso tortuga. Podría incrementar el tamaño del bloque y luego implementar todo lo demás, pero no. :rolleye:

No obstante, el mayor catalizador es que el bitcoin empezará a cotizar en septiembre en el Chicago Mercantile Exchange (CME), y eso podría significar muchísimo dinero fluyendo al bitcoin, sobretodo si está a buen precio... aka corrección.
Para septiembre espero que haya ya muchos avances en las nuevas implementaciones. 

Todos estos catalizadores se van a ir acumulando, pero a corto plazo creo que el precio se corregirá de forma importante. Yo creo que será para Julio-Agosto cuando haya que entrar. 

Obviamente puedo estar equivocado, así que tomad mis recomendaciones cum grano salis y haced vuestro propio due diligence.


----------



## ProfePaco (22 May 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pues yo lo que te recomiendo es entrar ya si aún no lo has hecho.
> 
> Y si ya lo has hecho, meter más. )
> 
> ...



Arriba recomendación de nuestro amigo el 25 de abril


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 May 2016)

ProfePaco dijo:


> Arriba recomendación de nuestro amigo el 25 de abril



Sobre esa fecha mis indicadores decían buy, pero los indicadores no son 100% fiables. Yo me jacto aún de tener un 85% de acierto con mis indicadores out of sample, y un 80% en el backtest. 

Más que acertar siempre, la clave está en la gestión de riesgos, es posible perder dinero acertando un 99,99% de las veces, y es posible ganar dinero acertando un 40% también. 

Siempre puedes seguir tus propios indicadores y hacer caso omiso de lo que digan los demás, ya nos contarás como te va. :rolleye:


----------



## ProfePaco (22 May 2016)




----------



## zyro (23 May 2016)

me parece muy razonable la explicación que das sobre el cambio de estrategia.

Los que siguieran tus consejos ya saben lo que hacer.


----------



## RAMTERO (23 May 2016)

Gracias Jdec, seguiré tu consejo. De momento liquido y me paso a Ethereum 

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (23 May 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Rectificar es de sabios. o
> 
> La razón es porque cuando hice la predicción no incluí algunas variables en la ecuación, por ejemplo, Ethereum.
> 
> ...



Yo solo invierto en lo que entiendo, y las criptomonedas se me escapan. Pero me parece que escribes con mucho conocimiento de causa, aunque lo de 2000$ me recordó a los que dicen que el oro se va a poner a 5000$. A todos se nos calienta la boca a veces


----------



## zyro (24 May 2016)

alguien comentó que estamos teniendo una burbuja de IPO´s similar a la tecnológica del 2000
Desde comienzos de año han aparecido muchas y moviendo también muchísimo dinero.

IOTA se está intercambiando x20 y aún no ha salido, LISK x50 en Yobit y sale mañana, DAO ha conseguido más de 150 m.$, la de Digix Dao la cerraron a las 5 horas, WAVES también ha pillado un buen cacho...

En fín, un burbujón del copón.

Yo no me quedaría sólo con BTC, es como si en 2000 hubiera invertido sólo en TEF o SAN y nada en las tecnológicas.

Claro que esa burbuja duró unos meses y más de uno se quedó pillado, con Terras que llegaron a 150€ y luego desaparecieron.

La clave es meterla y saberla sacar a tiempo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 May 2016)

RAMTERO dijo:


> Gracias Jdec, seguiré tu consejo. De momento liquido y me paso a Ethereum
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



El concepto del DAO puede parecer innovadora a priori, pero es como si Berkshire Hathaway pusiese a sus accionistas para tomar las decisiones de inversión, en vez de hacerlo Warren Buffet, y eso no puede salir bien parado a largo plazo...

El individuo es inteligente pero las masas son tontas.

No te recomiendo estar dentro de Ethereum, el precio ha sido pumpeado por el DAO, y en unos días el periodo de lock-up expira y el precio del Ethereum podría caer drásticamente. (lo más seguro)

Mañana empieza a cotizar Ethereum en Coinbase, la situación más probable es que el precio suba, pero si no lo hace, yo lo sacaría lo antes posible.

Como la masa es tonta, es imposible de predecir si mañana la gente que tiene cuenta en Coinbase venderán sus bitcoins para meterse en Ethereum...

Pienso que Coinbase es de los peores exchange, así que tiene que haber mucho tonto ahí metido... ::


----------



## RAMTERO (24 May 2016)

Mi idea era un metesaca rápidito!!  justo ganar algo antes de tomar nueva posición en BTC... Gracias x la info

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 24-may-2016 at 09:49 ----------

Yo estoy en kraken, después de problemas iniciales con las cuentas... De momento contento

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 May 2016)

RAMTERO dijo:


> Mi idea era un metesaca rápidito!!  justo ganar algo antes de tomar nueva posición en BTC... Gracias x la info
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



No es la primera vez que un periodo de lock-up expira, los que están dentro no venden y al final son los shorts los que son squeezeados disparando el precio. :rolleye:

Un gran movimiento en el precio está garantizado, hacia dónde... esa es el quid de la cuestión. Por análisis técnico ethereum es alcista, por fundamentales no, pero cualquiera de los dos escenarios son posibles. 

Yo personalmente prefiero operar en escenarios de menor incertidumbre y estar fuera.


----------



## zyro (24 May 2016)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo personalmente prefiero operar en escenarios de menor incertidumbre y estar fuera.



Muy buen consejo, si señor.

Al final, aunque se espere un movimiento importante, no se sabe hacia donde será, por lo que es mejor esperar. Claro que en el caso de BTC llevamos ya muchos meses.


----------



## Registrador (24 May 2016)

Jdnec_wow, cuanto has ganado o perdido en bitcoin desde que inciaste este hilo en octubre 2015?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 May 2016)

zyro dijo:


> alguien comentó que estamos teniendo una burbuja de IPO´s similar a la tecnológica del 2000
> Desde comienzos de año han aparecido muchas y moviendo también muchísimo dinero.
> 
> IOTA se está intercambiando x20 y aún no ha salido, LISK x50 en Yobit y sale mañana, DAO ha conseguido más de 150 m.$, la de Digix Dao la cerraron a las 5 horas, WAVES también ha pillado un buen cacho...
> ...



Todas las ICO están infladísimas en mi opinión, Lisk está super hypeado, con la demanda por las nubes, 250$ millones de capitalización nada más salir...

Lo que ocurrirá será lo que pasó con Ethereum, mega desplome en su lanzamiento, meses de normalización del statu quo y posterior revalorización. 

Así lo veo yo al menos. Ya veremos que pasa hoy cuando salga Lisk.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (25 May 2016)

*lisk*



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Todas las ICO están infladísimas en mi opinión, Lisk está super hypeado, con la demanda por las nubes, 250$ millones de capitalización nada más salir...
> 
> Lo que ocurrirá será lo que pasó con Ethereum, *mega desplome en su lanzamiento*, meses de normalización del statu quo y posterior revalorización.
> 
> Así lo veo yo al menos. Ya veremos que pasa hoy cuando salga Lisk.



Lisk (LSK) price, charts, and info | Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations

-75% ahora mismo

Estaba cantado.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 May 2016)

No lo he puesto en este hilo, pero llevo dos días en corto en Ethereum tras ver que lo de Coinbase no se cumplía:



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> _Mañana empieza a cotizar Ethereum en Coinbase, la situación más probable es que el precio suba, pero si no lo hace, yo lo sacaría lo antes posible._





Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo lo veo una apuesta bastante segura, en gran medida, el precio de Ethereum ha sido pumpeado por DAO, y en dos días se acaba el periodo de suscripción, periodo en el cual los suscriptores no pueden vender sus tokens.
> Teniendo en cuenta lo que ha subido el precio, sería factible pensar en una recogida de beneficios en cuanto esto ocurra.
> 
> Es bastante probable que tenga una corrección de un 20% adicional a estos niveles.



Con el bitcoin tenía autocompra a los 400€ con un 25% de las posiciones que tenía antes, ahora solo tengo la mitad invertido en bitcoin, la otra mitad estoy en corto en ethereum al menos hasta mañana.


----------



## Lord Vader (28 May 2016)




----------

